# Telus sim in Rogers iphone 4?



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a Telus Blackberry and a Rogers iPhone 4. Can I simply swap the Telus sim into the iPhone and have it working?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

corykg said:


> I have a Telus Blackberry and a Rogers iPhone 4. Can I simply swap the Telus sim into the iPhone and have it working?


no. you said yourself that it's a Rogers iPhone 4.


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope, the phones are carrier locked. You can jailbreak the phone however, and do an unlock, then it would work, but not strickly out of the box.


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

I have no issues jailbreaking the phone. Is the process very involved afterwards to have the iPhone working from the Telus sim?


I'm looking to do this to use my Telus data while in the US.


----------



## DukeMazer (Jul 24, 2008)

If you have already upgraded you phone to iOS 4.1 then you are on the new baseband and can not unlock currently. For now you are stuck with a Rogers iphone. If on the other hand you are still on 4.0.1 or 4.0.2 your can unlock you phone.

Stay tuned a new unlock should be on it's way.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

is your SIM card a Micro-sim card? that's the FIRST thing you should check before even bothering with the carrier unlock.


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

I can trim the SIM to be micro. My blackberry can run with or without the SIM in. Which may present a problem in itself.

I am on 4.1 and see there is a new jailbreak out so I'll give that a go and play around.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

corykg said:


> I can trim the SIM to be micro. My blackberry can run with or without the SIM in. Which may present a problem in itself.
> 
> I am on 4.1 and see there is a new jailbreak out so I'll give that a go and play around.


There is a JAILBREAK for iOS 4.1 but NOT an UNLOCK .. yet. You have to UNLOCK to be able to change your carrier.


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for that info.

Current status of project:
Wait for 4.1 carrier unlock.


----------

